

Fab.com for music? - sonnybyrd
http://www.vinylloop.com/deals

======
lygaret
Awesome concept! I just made a purchase, (Tallest Man on Earth, natch) and
have a couple quick feedback points:

* Good on you for paypal - I wouldn't have actually given you my credit card info if you had asked for it, so that's a sale there. However:

* The lack of "congratulations" page after the paypal purchase makes me _really_ nervous. I'm not sure you got my order, and I'm not sure that I don't have something to worry about. It's only been 15 minutes, so I'll give it till morning before sending an email, but that lack of confidence is going to hurt you a lot I think.

* I think the curation aspect could be something that you could push harder: it's not just "deals", it's deals on albums that you are going to guarantee are worth listening to.

Anyway, nice job - the design is refreshingly minimal, and I dig the concept a
lot. I makes me think of "collective bargaining" on a warehouse club level,
but not skeevy.

